# 0108_charge_novoodoo.zip



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

So imnuts posted a link on Twitter for a zip file. Has anybody tried flashing it yet?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Many have flashed it in the irc room. Its running fine for me. you should try it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## robocharged (Jul 31, 2011)

The sourced kernel which was able to be properly compiled.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## leenephi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I installed it right away.. no problems at all.

He recently said on twitter that he'll shortly be posting a more complete version.. including a bunch of stuff from the old sweet ones on froyo..

Overclocking, perhaps?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I got it installed after I found a link to it on his Twitter feed.

Congratulations are *definitely* in order for Imnuts. *Imnuts... you are a freakin' rockstar!*

Honestly, I had doubted if he would ever be able to get this thing working. As much as we like to think of Imnuts have "god-like" powers and having all of the knowledge of the arcane magics at his disposal, we have to remember that he's only a mere mortal, a mere human.


----------



## storm81456 (Aug 20, 2011)

trparky said:


> I got it installed after I found a link to it on his Twitter feed.
> 
> Congratulations are *definitely* in order for Imnuts. *Imnuts... you are a freakin' rockstar!*
> 
> Honestly, I had doubted if he would ever be able to get this thing working. As much as we like to think of Imnuts have "god-like" powers and having all of the knowledge of the arcane magics at his disposal, we have to remember that he's only a mere mortal, a mere human.


I think it was actually jt1134 who figured out how to compile it. Imnuts is making the kernel mods. Cheers to both for an awesome job.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh yeah... sorry jt1134, you're a freakin' rockstar too.


----------



## Mando83 (Dec 15, 2011)

are you guys flashing over Infinity rom? would like to flash can someone explain how they did it? Thanks.


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure you have infinity already on there then simply flash with cwm, what I did and seems to be working great


----------



## Mando83 (Dec 15, 2011)

rll6fd said:


> Make sure you have infinity already on there then simply flash with cwm, what I did and seems to be working great


Thank you. Just wondering, whats the imnuts kernel on github? that one is 113mb.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

*Note:* Don't post links to the download file in question.

If you must have it, find Imnuts Twitter feed and find the link there. If you don't want to do that, then wait for him to release it himself.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Where can I post possible bugs that I found?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

trparky said:


> Where can I post possible bugs that I found?


https://twitter.com/#!/imnuts07/status/156196038691143682

I'd put them in a pastebin and send them via IRC or wait until he officially posts an updated kernel on here.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

trparky said:


> Where can I post possible bugs that I found?


What have you noticed? Mine has been running well for a day+ now.


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Did anyone get the bass boost to work?


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone run tegrak with this kernel? I've tried it twice and both times got a full reboot when opening the market.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## SSmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

Does this work with voodoo or should I wait til a voodoo version is released?


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

This version does not have voodoo

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

There's an issue with swap in which whenever the phone swaps data in and out of system RAM to the swap file, the phone freezes or glitches. This is most noticable when playing audio since it results in a pause of the sound.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> This version does not have voodoo


Actually, it seems as though it does. Installing the voodoo control app went just fine, and the direct hardware amp hack with the volume keys is working exactly as it should.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/KuacxE5i


----------



## timedroid (Aug 24, 2011)

electron said:


> http://pastebin.com/KuacxE5i


What is the swappiness value (/proc/sys/vm/swappiness)? If it's not 0, setting it to a lower value should help.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

I should update my previous statement about tegrak:

Overclocking to 1.1 does not seem to cause too much of an issue. However, the phone has immediately frozen and then rebooted when I push it beyond 1.1GHz. Its almost like the kernel is preventing overvolting, causing the phone to freeze when pushed too high up (even if the CPU can easily handle the clockspeed if given the proper voltage).


----------



## timedroid (Aug 24, 2011)

electron said:


> I should update my previous statement about tegrak:
> 
> Overclocking to 1.1 does not seem to cause too much of an issue. However, the phone has immediately frozen and then rebooted when I push it beyond 1.1GHz. Its almost like the kernel is preventing overvolting, causing the phone to freeze when pushed too high up (even if the CPU can easily handle the clockspeed if given the proper voltage).


Imnuts changed some voltage stuff with this kernel, wonder if that could cause conflicts.

BTW, what IRC channel is everyone talking about?


----------



## tonsit (Jan 23, 2012)

timedroid said:


> BTW, what IRC channel is everyone talking about?


i'll send you a pm


----------

